# Red Devil Shrimp!!! WANT



## CanadaPleco

WOW, saw a pic of this just this morning and wow is all I can say, looks so cool! It only sold for a cool $1,500 USD!

_Disvored a new Taiwan Bee color morph in a Japanese auction on Yahoo. It shows the wine red body coloration we know from Wine Red shrimp, and the orange eyes we know from Tiger. Kudos go to Red Fairy and Ebi Wakamaru._​


----------



## Symplicity

I want


----------



## camboy012406

how about this









and this









equals spiderman shrimp


----------



## CanadaPleco

That spiderman one is pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## Symplicity

whoah! spiderman shrimp is awesome!


----------



## matti2uude

The Spiderman shrimp comes from OEBT.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Oh my god. Those are soo beautiful. I like 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KING KONG

LOL i want a spiderman shrimp to battle a green Goblin Shrimp(If some one can breed one) LOL


----------



## razoredge

KING KONG said:


> LOL i want a spiderman shrimp to battle a green Goblin Shrimp(If some one can breed one) LOL


*Spider shrimp villains*
Electro - Yellow shrimp with yellow stripe
Carnage - Red Wine shrimp
Hyrdo Man - Blue Velvet shrimp
Morbius - Vampire shrimp
Dr. Octopus - Fan shrimp
Chameleon - Ghost shrimp
Venom - King Kong shrimp
Kraven the Hunter - Tiger shrimp
Sandman - Golden shrimp
Silvermane - snowball shrimp
Tombstone - Crystal black shrimp
Black Cat - Whisker shrimp

okay. how can you tell I was a comic fan!!


----------

